# How is this going to happen??



## Laura22 (May 21, 2010)

I put in another repeat request for strips on Tuesday and went to pick up the prescription tonight.

Wasn't there.....

Apparantly I'm not due any more until July! Umm- what?? 50 test strips to last me until JULY?! Are they stark raving mad??

I told the receptionist that I got through 50 in THREE days so she said she'd get one ready for me by Monday.

Urgh, people don't seem to understand that I DO test alot and need more than 50 at a time!

*and breathe*


----------



## sofaraway (May 21, 2010)

Think an appointment with your GP is in order who can up your strips to more per prescription


----------



## Monica (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I agree with Sofaraway. I complained to the doc about the sharps bins not lasting very long. So he put 2 per prescription.


----------



## HelenP (May 21, 2010)

Yep - for some reason it made perfect sense to my doc to prescribe 100 lancets per month and 50 test strips.  Go figure!!

I dropped 'em a line and asked it to be upped to 100, and they complied.

xx


----------



## Laura22 (May 21, 2010)

I'll give it a go next week!


----------



## am64 (May 21, 2010)

i am soo lucky i have excellant gp.. excellant dsn at the surgery ...but almost importantly they have the most amazing secertarys and receptionist ...

my first contact with my surgery is my Gps secertary who is always bright abd breezy " hello suzy speaking " hello suzie need to see gp today " " no problem can you come in at ..." 

if mine can do it why cant the rest !


----------



## Andy (May 21, 2010)

I do have to say 50 in 3 days does sound a bit excessive?


----------



## Fudge (May 21, 2010)

I had the same problem 200 lancets per box and 50 strips... So i asked my doc yesterday and he has upped it to 2 boxes of strips, just seems odd that the 2 boxes never match no matter what make they are.


----------



## shiv (May 21, 2010)

Andy said:


> I do have to say 50 in 3 days does sound a bit excessive?



everyone has different needs. laura may find she controls her glucose levels best by doing 15 tests a day. not like we do it for fun!!


----------



## am64 (May 21, 2010)

when i was dx as T2 i tested all the time to suss out what *MY* needs were with eating ..i found out alot of info fairly quicky to MY needs ..then i joined this forum and understood as a T2 what i needed to find out from my testing info ....now i am alot more stable i test my mornings and nights as i wanna try and stop my DP ...or i test if i feel strange ...sugers dropping below what *I *feel comfortable with so i can see whats going on what i can  prob a pot of strips lasts me a month ..fine 
....T1 need to test to see where they are ...its important ...could be well dangerous .....if a risk assessment was carried out it would come out they need test strips all the time ...so why do they have such a problem prescribing strips ???


----------



## Andy (May 21, 2010)

shiv said:


> everyone has different needs. laura may find she controls her glucose levels best by doing 15 tests a day. not like we do it for fun!!



I didn't say anyone does it for fun!!!


----------



## am64 (May 21, 2010)

hey andy ..do the maths 1x waking ..2hr post brek...pre lunch...2hr pre lunch..pre tea...2hr pre tea...1x pre bed Thats 7 a standard T2 testing regieme .....T1 Pre exercise , driving ( important for insurance etc) , ..plus more ...so 15 is realisitic .... so 50 strips is certainly not enough !!


----------



## Laura22 (May 22, 2010)

Andy said:


> I didn't say anyone does it for fun!!!



Andy, up until recently my levels were into the high teen/early 20's and now they're back down to normal, I like to keep an eye on how they're doing. I get panicy if they go over 13 so I test alot to see where they are and also to keep me sane! Other diabetics I know test more than I do


----------



## Steff (May 22, 2010)

Total madness Laura it is completely ridiculous that they think you can last on 50, i have 50 but then again at the minute im only testing 3 tx a day.Mind you I was once prevented from having strips and i got down to my last 3, the woman at the pharmacy said "oh surely you cant need more you were only given some 5 weeks ago", erm this was when i was hypering quite regular you narna grrrrr.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 22, 2010)

Andy said:


> I do have to say 50 in 3 days does sound a bit excessive?



Andy, We as T1's are told to test our levels between 8 and 10 times per day and someone like Laura, who is trying to get herself back on track after a hell of a time needs to test more. Even with this 8-10 times a day, theres pre and post excersise, pre driving and then those strips that just don't want to work. I get through 50 in a few days, and I test alot. 50 in a month is just a joke tbh with you

Everyone's needs are different. As Shiv says, we don't do this for fun


----------



## Andy (May 22, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Andy, We as T1's are told to test our levels between 8 and 10 times per day and someone like Laura, who is trying to get herself back on track after a hell of a time needs to test more. Even with this 8-10 times a day, theres pre and post excersise, pre driving and then those strips that just don't want to work. I get through 50 in a few days, and I test alot. 50 in a month is just a joke tbh with you
> 
> Everyone's needs are different. As Shiv says, we don't do this for fun



I did say earlier I know we dont do this for fun!!!!!! I am a type 2 on insulin and not overweight so know exactly about testing etc.

It was just my opinion that was all.


----------



## ypauly (May 22, 2010)

I'm with Andy 50 in 3 days sounds alot.

Though I'm an occasional tester and have spares if anybody is in real need and near brum.


I have quite a few box's from when I wasn't testing at all, in fact I had to tell them not to give me any on the last two prescriptions


----------



## Laura22 (May 22, 2010)

ypauly said:


> I'm with Andy 50 in 3 days sounds alot.
> 
> Though I'm an occasional tester and have spares if anybody is in real need and near brum.
> 
> ...



You and I are two different people. What works for you probably won't work for me. I like to know what my levels are doing and keep ontop of my own individual control


----------



## ypauly (May 22, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> You and I are two different people. What works for you probably won't work for me. I like to know what my levels are doing and keep ontop of my own individual control


True I'M a wimp lol, and believe it hurts like hell after a while. though I can put up with once or twice a day.

Even if you test before and after every meal it would only come to about 8 times a day, which still sounds alot to me. 

Anyway if you have a way of getting them from brum to where you are I do have spares you could have they are optimum plus type.


----------



## Andy (May 22, 2010)

I have to say I test 6 - 8 times per day and think that this is excessive. Whether type 1 or 2 if  you test before meals and then 2 hours after meals why do you need any other tests as the results will not be 100% correct as if you test within minutes of eating then of course the result isn't going to be what you want to see.

This is just my opinion by the way and I know we dont do it for fun!!!!!!


----------



## am64 (May 22, 2010)

ok T1 Suggested testing  8 x day x 365 days a year = 2920 /12 months= 243 tests a month ......

 basic stable (??) T2 testing 3xday x 365 a year= 1095/12=  91,25 tests a month 

do these accountants who are looking for cuts in NHS budjects really know how to add up ?


----------



## AlisonM (May 22, 2010)

I normally test twice a day (on waking and before bed) unless I think I'm too high or too low. If I got strips on prescription I might test more often, but probably not... At least until I have to start on insulin. When I was first diagnosed however it was different, I tested up to eight times a day as I learned which foods did what to my blood sugar levels and what effect exercise had. It was a vital part of my daily routine and taught me a great deal I would not otherwise have learned. Every diabetic should have the opportunity to test, no matter what type they are, we could save the NHS a fortune if we were only given the right tools and taught to use them.


----------



## am64 (May 22, 2010)

exactly as i was when i was first dx ....tested loads learnt loads ...dont test so much now ...but still thats approx 60-90 tests a month


----------



## shiv (May 22, 2010)

Andy said:


> I have to say I test 6 - 8 times per day and think that this is excessive. Whether type 1 or 2 if  you test before meals and then 2 hours after meals *why do you need any other tests *as the results will not be 100% correct as if you test within minutes of eating then of course the result isn't going to be what you want to see.
> 
> This is just my opinion by the way and I know we dont do it for fun!!!!!!



Andy, the following isn't aimed specifically at you, but for anyone who thinks that any amount of testing is excessive. i have had type one diabetes for 19 years, and i know that the best way to keep my levels in control is to test as often as i feel and i know is necessary. i appreciate this is your opinion, but i'd like to give you some facts.

no-one is suggesting testing the minute after you eat - that's why we do the 2 hour after test.

what about when you are low? you need to test then, and keep testing every 10 mins or so until you come up. i had a hypo yesterday that last nearly 3 hours, so it's safe to say i used up a fair few test strips. after 2 tests, i discovered that despite the fact i had had fast acting carbs, i was STILL dropping. this sends of huge warning signs - if i hadn't have tested, i wouldn't have known i was continuing to drop.

or when you're high? i test every half an hour or so after a correction to make sure i'm coming down then.

whilst 50 over 3 days is a LOT, it is not EXCESSIVE - Laura was doing what she needed to, to ensure she is not running too high or too low.

there are lots of reasons to test outside the before/2 hours after. what about before/during/after exercise, or driving? what about when i'm drinking alcohol? i need to keep an eye on things then, as i can drop suddenly and massively. i've already mentioned hypos and hypers, which can use a lot of strips to ensure that levels are where they need to be. what about 3am tests? i do those to ensure my levels are stable through the night. i also test before i go to sleep, to make sure i'm not too high or too low.

what about when my meter throws up an error reading? should i sit there and contemplate the amount of strips i'm using? what about when i'm ill, and i run high a lot? i need to keep an eye on them then to make sure i don't run so high i could develop ketones.

i control my type one diabetes by testing as often as i feel necessary. this way, i am ensuring that i do not develop complications. i would rather test 10 times a day and put off being blind, on diaylsis and with an amputation. please see the DCCT (http://0-diabetes.niddk.nih.gov.library.law.suffolk.edu/dm/pubs/control/index.htm) trial, which shows that keeping blood glucose levels as 'normal' as possible delays the onset of complications.

in summary, that's:
- when feeling high or low, otherwise i could end up treating symptoms that are incorrect
- before bed
- at 3am
- before exercise
- after exercise
- during exercise
- if alcohol is involved
- if eating something i haven't eaten before - i need to see the way my body reacts to things
- before driving, and during, depending on the length of the drive (and then testing to treat a hypo if one occurs)
- when i'm ill (medical professionals advise testing more often when ill due to the increased risk of ketones)
- if my meter kicks up an error reading and i can't reuse the strip
- if i'm high or low - checking to make sure i am heading in the right direction

...so you can see, there are a LOT of reasons why i test outside of the before/2 hour after thing. it infuriates me to think that people think it is EXCESSIVE for me to test often to make sure i'm doing the best i can to prevent future complications. i've done 19 years of type one without any, and i intend to do a whole lot more. so i'll keep testing as i feel i need to, thankyou.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

what shiv says is totally right - it is for US to work out what is excessive and what is not.

As someone who has not long been out of rebellion and has complications, I feel it paramount to keep a check on my sugar levels regularly outside the pre/post meal check. If my levels are high I check them on an hourly basis to make sure they are doing what they should be, same with a serious hypo.

I also have bugger all hypo awareness so it is even MORE important that I check regularly. 

Whether you believe 50 per week is excessive or not, this is down to choice. I get through 50 strips a week. It is not excessive to my needs and I really think that coming in here and saying it is excessive is kind of wrong tbh. I'm upset and I can tell Shiv is upset by it too.


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Whether you believe 50 per week is excessive or not, this is down to choice. I get through 50 strips a week. It is not excessive to my needs and I really think that coming in here and saying it is excessive is kind of wrong tbh. I'm upset and I can tell Shiv is upset by it too.



i got 100 test strips on tuesday, and i've been through 50 of them - so that's 50 in 5 days. i've had some big hypos to deal with that have just eaten up my test strips.


----------



## Andy (May 23, 2010)

[

Whether you believe 50 per week is excessive or not, this is down to choice. I get through 50 strips a week. It is not excessive to my needs and I really think that coming in here and saying it is excessive is kind of wrong tbh. I'm upset and I can tell Shiv is upset by it too.[/QUOTE]

I agree it is down to choice. As I stated it was my opinion only which I am entitled to. I dont post that often. Dont worry I will not be posting on here again.


----------



## Laura22 (May 23, 2010)

You don't need to throw your toys out of the pram because of what Sam and Shiv have been saying Andy.

It's all down to preference and how people like to control their diabetes. I'd rather test my blood sugar alot than lose limbs/my sight or damage my organs as Shiv so rightly mentioned.

I already have never damdage in my feet and I think I have lost the feeling at the end of my index fingertip on my right hand and that's more than enough for me!


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

Andy said:


> I agree it is down to choice. As I stated it was my opinion only which I am entitled to. I dont post that often. Dont worry I will not be posting on here again.



Andy, as I stated, I didn't aim that post at you specifically - but I hope that I have been able to show anyone that thinks there is such a thing as 'excessive' testing - there isn't.

We value all members here and I don't want you to leave just because we have shown you something you previously thought was true, but isn't. The forum is here to discuss opinions and hopefully change any mis-conceptions.


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

I still think it's alot, I do understand that there are times when you have to test more. However under any normal circumstances 50 in 3 days or even 5 is alot.
The only time I have used more than 4 test strips in a day was during an illness 2 months ago that lasted a couple of days, even then I doubt wether I used any more than eight.
Shiv the original post didn't mention any specific circumstances such as hypo's or illness, so I concluded it was under normal circumstances that 50 would be used in three days.

I too do not want people to be upset over what is MY OPINION nor do I want people to leave the forum, but I can only form an opinion based on what I have experienced and have been told. Other may have totally different experiences and a better level of education in this area. So feel free to tell me my opinion is wrong but please do not be upset by it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> I still think it's alot, I do understand that there are times when you have to test more. However under any normal circumstances 50 in 3 days or even 5 is alot.
> The only time I have used more than 4 test strips in a day was during an illness 2 months ago that lasted a couple of days, even then I doubt wether I used any more than eight.
> Shiv the original post didn't mention any specific circumstances such as hypo's or illness, so I concluded it was under normal circumstances that 50 would be used in three days.
> 
> I too do not want people to be upset over what is MY OPINION nor do I want people to leave the forum, but I can only form an opinion based on what I have experienced and have been told. Other may have totally different experiences and a better level of education in this area. So feel free to tell me my opinion is wrong but please do not be upset by it.



if that works for you then thats fine - I do however think that without understanding Laura's individual circumstances that saying her using 50 strips in three days is excessive, is just a tad out of order. Laura has since mentioned why she uses that much - and her circumstances are much the same as my own - after coming out of stages of seriously high blood sugars it kind of makes you want to keep on top of things. There have been times when I have got through 50 is LESS than three days out of a sheer need to test that much. 

if 4 times a day works for you, then thats great. But for a lot of us, we test in excess of 8 times a day as shiv has mentioned. As for using 40 in a week being excessive? Hardly - my average testing number is 10 per day and thats without dodgy strips! I have at least three hypo's a day too - so using that amount of strips per week is individual to my own needs whether yout hink its excessive or not

leaving the forum over this is kind of odd - as we have stated its down to personal preferance with the testing thing.

Now, I'm going back on my forum break


----------



## margie (May 23, 2010)

I think that Andy may have felt a little bullied and that his opinions didn't count.  ( I don't know this I am just guessing based on things I have seen here and on other forums)

It has happened to people on various threads and it is partly down to the way a forum works with no real life contact between people.

Person A says something
Person B disagrees

Then people C to Z come along all on one side giving that person support but leaving the person where no one agrees feeling as though they are unwelcome.  It is sometimes better to PM your support.  The irony is that 99 times out of 100 no malice is intended but if you are the lonely person then you can feel bullied.


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

as i stated, my post was not aimed at Andy, it was for anyone who thinks that there is such a thing as testing too much.

there is no such thing as an 'average' day for someone with type one - factor in illness, stress, exercise, alcohol, slow releasing carbs, etc, and you're never going to find 2 days the same.

ypauly, if 4 a day works for you, then that's fine. what we're trying to point out is that it's unfair to say that we're testing too often, when it's what we need.

having been type one for 19 years, i wouldn't feel safe if i didn't do all the tests i mentioned.

on a daily basis, i check:

waking
before breakfast (sometimes this is the waking one, sometimes i eat late)
post breakfast
pre lunch
post lunch
pre tea
post tea
before bed
3am

...and then for all the other reasons.


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> if that works for you then thats fine - I do however think that without understanding Laura's individual circumstances that saying her using 50 strips in three days is excessive, is just a tad out of order. Laura has since mentioned why she uses that much - and her circumstances are much the same as my own - after coming out of stages of seriously high blood sugars it kind of makes you want to keep on top of things. There have been times when I have got through 50 is LESS than three days out of a sheer need to test that much.
> 
> if 4 times a day works for you, then thats great. But for a lot of us, we test in excess of 8 times a day as shiv has mentioned. As for using 40 in a week being excessive? Hardly - my average testing number is 10 per day and thats without dodgy strips! I have at least three hypo's a day too - so using that amount of strips per week is individual to my own needs whether yout hink its excessive or not
> 
> ...



Please excuse my ingnorance, but how can formulating then stating an opinion based on information given + personal experience + current level of knowledge be out of order?
I just don't get it. If my opinion is wrong you are free to add yours, you may even want to correct that opinion with fact but to say it is out of order is in itself out of order, due to the fact that the only opinion that matters is your own.
The way I test works for me based on MY diet MY work pattern my excersise and I am fully aware that others will be very different. But it would be far more constructive to find out how I manage with fewer tests, or why others have to test excessively so we can share the knowledge and information that arrises from disccussion.
In what way is that out of order?


----------



## gail1 (May 23, 2010)

at the moment because my bg is running high im testing 8-10 times a day normally i test around 4 times a day Surley its up to each indevidual person depending on there circumstances how much they test. Each to his own. Lets not fall out over this guys its not worth it 
take care all


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Please excuse my ingnorance, but how can formulating then stating an opinion based on information given + personal experience + current level of knowledge be out of order?
> I just don't get it. If my opinion is wrong you are free to add yours, you may even want to correct that opinion with fact but to say it is out of order is in itself out of order, due to the fact that the only opinion that matters is your own.
> The way I test works for me based on MY diet MY work pattern my excersise and I am fully aware that others will be very different. But it would be far more constructive to find out how I manage with fewer tests, or why others have to test excessively so we can share the knowledge and information that arrises from disccussion.
> In what way is that out of order?



Hiya

I'm gonna jump right in here and hope to diffuse this situation.   I've read all the messages.   At no point did anyone say your opinion was wrong in as much as what you do works for you.   The issue now is more the way you said that 'it is still too excessive'.    That is a statement rather than an opinion unfortunately.   You are stating that Laura and whomever are still too excessively testing.  Why is it excessive?   You haven't said so at all.   You have said about the information you have been given and what works for you which is great, if only that were the case in everyone's circumstances.  For others what you deem is excessive, is normal.   You could have been told that the amount of times you test and Andy (for that matter although different kettle of fish completely as type 2) is inadequate.  My daughter and I are under the top team in the UK for paediatric diabetes, my knowledge is vast and I help others around the UK to get better results and care and I also have been into a few schools to help other parents train teachers.  I am not a professional however.   

I do believe your 4 times a day testing is inadequate and nowhere near enough to get good control.   However that is my opinion and it is not a statement as I have said 'I do believe...........', the difference is that you have just put 'it is still too excessive' and nothing personal to say that this statement is your opinion.  You are telling them that it is too excessive.  I hope that is clear, could well be a bit jumbled up but I know what I mean.

However accordingly to guidance there is no limit on test strips for type 1 diabetics.   Laura and anyone else should not have been limited and they should take issue with that.  Whomever told them is wrong, that is government guidance by the way not my opinion.

With type 2 diabetics, it is different there is government guidance that says they do not have to test but can do.   This is where different surgeries have their vastly different ideas.

I would love to know your HbA1c Pauly (and Andy as well although may not be relevant as different diabetes in the long run).  If you are like Northerner (and I know he won't mind me saying this ) and your HbA1c is nice and low or at least under the healthy figure of 7.5 % then your 4 times a day testing is marvellous and I only wish this would be so for my daughter and others.   If however it is over that healthy number then I can only say I would suggest you test a lot more so that you can see where the problems lie and once they have been found you can go back to 4 a day.

I practice tight control as I am giving my daughter the best chance of no or little complications in the future.  With a pump plus many many tests we have tight control.   We have an HbA1c of 7.5 but are aiming lower but only down to the high 6.0's.    Getting really really tight control is hard work and I understand that people don't need to be living and breathing diabetes 24 hours a day, it is enough that they actually have it so it is nice to be able to have brain time off.    On the other hand for a mother it is different.  I do breathe, sleep, live diabetes purely to set my daughter on the right path for her health.   She may well rebel in later years but by doing what I am it is setting her up for some good health.    

Silentassasin had bad control, she said so, and had complications and is now trying her hardest to undo that and the only way to achieve it is by lots of tests.   This is not excessive to her life.    It may be excessive to your life but not to her.

So you see, there is no 'its still too excessive', there is only 'it is too excessive for me' but 'it is normal for others'.

I think the one fundamental problem with these forums is that messages can be misconstrued and you have to be so careful with how and what you write.  I talk out loud sometimes as I type these messages but I put emphasis where I want it to be but someone reading it is not doing the same thing so gets read differently.   I'm sure that if this whole thread was face to face then a good conversation would have taken place with some great understanding from all parties.

PS  By the way great post Shiv, very clear and informative and I agree


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> I'm gonna jump right in here and hope to diffuse this situation.   I've read all the messages.   At no point did anyone say your opinion was wrong in as much as what you do works for you.   The issue now is more the way you said that 'it is still too excessive'.    That is a statement rather than an opinion unfortunately.   You are stating that Laura and whomever are still too excessively testing.  Why is it excessive?   You haven't said so at all.   You have said about the information you have been given and what works for you which is great, if only that were the case in everyone's circumstances.  For others what you deem is excessive, is normal.   You could have been told that the amount of times you test and Andy (for that matter although different kettle of fish completely as type 2) is inadequate.  My daughter and I are under the top team in the UK for paediatric diabetes, my knowledge is vast and I help others around the UK to get better results and care and I also have been into a few schools to help other parents train teachers.  I am not a professional however.
> 
> ...



well said Adrienne. I'm now stepping out of this thread as the whole thing is making me incredibly angry. The way I do things is my way of doing things, and if 4 tests a day for ypauly works then great - as I have said.

Its so amazing how things can be misconstrued on a forum. But as I said, before I really put my foot in it, I'm stepping out of this. Because yes I am angry that someone has turned around and said the way I, and Laura, do things is "excessive". Its not excessive to me, and if it is to ypauly then great, darn tootin, whatever. 

I try really hard to put things across in a way that won't be misconstrued - and it upsets me when they are misconstrued. Big time. And the fact that someone has told me i test excessively has upset me and made me think I need to test less and thus not feel safe in my own control.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 23, 2010)

I wish I could do just 4 tests a day! Unfortunately Im doing around 10 per day due to still not knowing what doses to take after having the little one (11 weeks ago ) 
The life of a diabetic though, someone has to live it hehe


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Please excuse my ingnorance, but how can formulating then stating an opinion based on information given + personal experience + current level of knowledge be out of order?
> I just don't get it. If my opinion is wrong you are free to add yours, you may even want to correct that opinion with fact but to say it is out of order is in itself out of order, due to the fact that the only opinion that matters is your own.
> The way I test works for me based on MY diet MY work pattern my excersise and I am fully aware that others will be very different. But it would be far more constructive to find out how I manage with fewer tests, or why others have to test excessively so we can share the knowledge and information that arrises from disccussion.
> In what way is that out of order?



which is what I said ypauly, its YOUR WAY of doing things. Plus, as adrienne said what you said came across as statement rather than opinion, so please stop trying to twist my words.

as i said, if it works for you then great - but my way works for me. And obviously for laura too.


----------



## margie (May 23, 2010)

Trying to move things on a bit - 

What me maybe should be thinking about is what we do with our test results rather than the number of them.  You could test every 5 minutes but if you are just going to look at the values it gives you no benefit. 

I think that one of the more worrying aspects of diabetes care is the lack of education given to people in interpreting their results and using those results to amend their treatment/diet. I know some people are able to attend courses but they are not very common.


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

margie said:


> Trying to move things on a bit -
> 
> What me maybe should be thinking about is what we do with our test results rather than the number of them.  You could test every 5 minutes but if you are just going to look at the values it gives you no benefit.
> 
> I think that one of the more worrying aspects of diabetes care is the lack of education given to people in interpreting their results and using those results to amend their treatment/diet. I know some people are able to attend courses but they are not very common.



margie i would completely agree with this. education is such an important thing with diabetes.


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2010)

shiv said:


> margie i would completely agree with this. education is such an important thing with diabetes.



Absolutely agree and there is a huge lack of it around the UK, it is appalling.  There are still hospitals putting kids on two injections of mixed insulins because it is easier for the schools.  Horrendous.   Mixed insulins should be banned outright.   If you are diagnosed in the rest of Europe and indeed USA then you automatically go onto MDI and carb count from the beginning or pump and carb count.

This country is all about money rather than care.  Some hospitals are fantastic and very forward thinking and work hard to give the correct care to their patients.   You just need the right people in the right job and education for the teams as well as the patients is a huge part of it.


----------



## RachelT (May 23, 2010)

*Everybody's different right?*

Everybody's body is different and we all do what we need to do, or feel we need to do in order to take care of ourselves. 
Like the folks on the low carb diets, we might not all agree on the best ways to treat our diabetes, but if it works for you then great!
You folks with type one, firstly thanks for explaining your regime Shiv, that was very interesting and i personally found it very helpful. The reason we all test in the first place is because blood sugars are unpredictable things, coz they're related to metabolism and the way our bodies function, which, thanks to genetics is very different from just about everybody else on the planet (unless you maybe have and identical twin). Unless you're the person it question's close relative or doctor, then nobody, not on this forum or behind a counter at a chemists or doctor's surgery, has any buisness telling you how or when to test.
Type 2s i've got a tad more of an opinion on, being one myself. Personally i can't see much of a point in testing more than once or twice a day. If the machine does come back with a reading over 10, there's nothing i can do about it and i know i'm not prone to hypos. There rare circumstances where that might change...if i was likely to become hypo, for example if i was seriously ill (ill enough to stop eating), then i'd test more often. if i've done something...well....eaten something stupid it's a reminder not to do that again, and if i was trying to provide some evedence that i needed to increase my metformin dose i'd test more often (that reminds me...might start tomorrow...). But then i have to buy my own strips as my local PCT don't like me doing any of those things.
That's merely my way of doing things, it might not be right for you, in fact it almost certainly won't be, and i'm not even sure it's right for me. Keep doing whatever suits YOU best, and good luck with it whatever.

Rachel


----------



## Steff (May 23, 2010)

Brill post rachel thanks, personally im testing 3 times a day at the minute since i started on byetta i increased to include a middle of the day reading and that is fine with me fits my life perfect, if someone was to say to me id not bother doing the test in the afternoon id simply say thats YOU and YOUR thoughts diabetes is a very personal thing and we all have to get on with it 24/7 so lets just all do what suits US best x


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

adrienne.
 I only stated my opinion, that statement is based on the knowledge and experience I have. I would love to learn why my opinion is wrong/incorrect in some way in order to learn. even your 8-10 times a day is no where near the original amount stated (15/16 times a day) is that not excessive under normal circumstances? if it isn't please explain why.

silentassasin. + shiv and any other
I am very sorry you are upset/angry it most certainly isn't my intention. In fact it upsets me to think I have upset somebody. Maybe it's the terminology or words I am using but in a face to face conversation you would realise my intentions are all good

Sorry (with all of my heart)


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 23, 2010)

at the end of the day no matter how many times someone checks there blood in a day weather its 0-1000 times it is not excessive some of us like to keep a look at there bloods maybe someone of us worry about going too high or too low i think everyone is entitled to test how often then want


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> adrienne.
> I only stated my opinion, that statement is based on the knowledge and experience I have. I would love to learn why my opinion is wrong/incorrect in some way in order to learn. even your 8-10 times a day is no where near the original amount stated (15/16 times a day) is that not excessive under normal circumstances? if it isn't please explain why.
> 
> silentassasin. + shiv and any other
> ...



hi ypauly, i think what upset us is being told that what we are doing - which is totally essential and necessary - is 'excessive'. the fact is, every diabetic is different - as you've said, you test 4 times a day and are happy with that, and it's very upsetting and frustrating to be told we should be doing it like other people, when in fact we're doing what's right for us.


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> at the end of the day no matter how many times someone checks there blood in a day weather its 0-1000 times it is not excessive some of us like to keep a look at there bloods maybe someone of us worry about going too high or too low i think everyone is entitled to test how often then want



Do you really believe that? 1000? really?

My DSN tells advised me how often to test, if that advice is wrong I would like to know why.

You are correct it is up to the individual and their circumstances, but I would really like to know why somebody feels 15/16 times a day is in any way required under normal circumstances.


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Do you really believe that? 1000? really?
> 
> My DSN tells advised me how often to test, if that advice is wrong I would like to know why.
> 
> You are correct it is up to the individual and their circumstances, but I would really like to know why somebody feels 15/16 times a day is in any way required under normal circumstances.



not referring to anyone on here, but there are cases - such as Richard Lane, president of DUK - who has what is termed 'brittle' diabetes - meaning he can swing from 25 down to the 2s in a matter of minutes. i would imagine he is getting through more than 15 strips a day to ensure he knows what his levels are doing.

DSNs vary, there are some excellent ones, and some not so excellent ones. i wouldn't be happy to hear from any healthcare professional that i should test 4 times a day - what is happening to my body in between? if you are lucky enough to have levels that remain stable for those long periods in between tests, then i envy you. mine are prone to swinging in either direction, which means i have to test regularly to make sure they're not misbehaving, and to catch them out when they are.


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 23, 2010)

yes i really do believe that it is up to the individual at the end of the day you do things your way and others do it there way at the end of the day it does not mean you are being excessive your entitled to your opinion but the way you are voicing it is sounding like your saying its wrong for any one to test has much has they do 
question to you do you believe anyone who does test a lot 15/17 times aday are wrong for doing that?
i never use to check mine but now i am testing 15-20 times aday trying to get mine under control


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Do you really believe that? 1000? really?
> 
> My DSN tells advised me how often to test, if that advice is wrong I would like to know why.
> 
> You are correct it is up to the individual and their circumstances, but I would really like to know why somebody feels 15/16 times a day is in any way required under normal circumstances.



Your DSN is there to give *you* individual advice, obviously your blood sugars are pretty stabe so you can get away with 4 tests a day, in normal circumstances (i mean when sugars are not going low or going high or your background insulin is working correctly for your everyday life or whatever situation you think is normal) I think there would be no need to test 15 times a day because if it was "normal circumstances" your bg would be roughly the same number 24 hours a day...... 
So yeah you wouldnt need all those tests, unfortunately though we are not all blessed with such excellent numbers

Ypauly- Im guessing your Hba1c is really good? 

When I was pregnant I tested 15+ times a day eventhough my bg wasnt fluctuating that much all the time.... but it gave me reasurance for me and the baby so I did not see a problem with testing that much, even now as already stated I do around 10 a day at the moment, but again its all individual and as my doctor said "as long as im testing and taking note and adjusting experimenting etc then it was all for the greater good"


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> adrienne.
> I only stated my opinion, that statement is based on the knowledge and experience I have. I would love to learn why my opinion is wrong/incorrect in some way in order to learn. even your 8-10 times a day is no where near the original amount stated (15/16 times a day) is that not excessive under normal circumstances? if it isn't please explain why.
> 
> 
> Sorry (with all of my heart)



Hiya

I didn't say you opinion was wrong at all in any way shape or form.  The statement should never have been said the way it was, thats all.   You were telling them off for testing too much and I imagine you didn't mean it like that at all.  This is why I said messages get misconstrued sometimes.  Your statement as it was typed was wrong.   You can't tell someone off for the way they deal with their own diabetes, it is each to their own.  You do it your way, I do it my way and the others do it there way.   

I will now make a statement however, as I do feel very strongly about it :   If you have been told by a medical team that a type 1 diabetic only needs to test 4 times a day, then I'm afraid this is very wrong and bad information.   There is no set rules and whilst 4 times suits you, it doesn't actually suit most.  So if that is what your knowledge about testing is based on ie info from the med team, I would ask them again and ask what the average HbA1c is in their clinic, I bet you its over 8.0.    

Not sure where you got 8 to 10 times a day from, I didn't say that anywhere.  Infact my daughter is tested a minimum of 9 times a day and this is a normal 24 hour period.  If she hypos or is hyper (over 9 in our case) then we do more tests on top of those 9.   We have good, tight control which is extremely hard considering my daughter doesn't even have a pancreas !


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2010)

Do you know, I'm sorry, I regret posting that last message.   I don't have to explain myself at all, none of us do.  Pauly I answered your question about your statement in my long message, it was very clear, I'm sorry you didn't understand it.

That's it from me on this thread, it is getting abit ridiculous especially when I tried to diffuse things by explaining carefully about Pauly's statement and why he might have upset people and Marge tried as well.  Oh well you can't win them all.


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> yes i really do believe that it is up to the individual at the end of the day you do things your way and others do it there way at the end of the day it does not mean you are being excessive your entitled to your opinion but the way you are voicing it is sounding like your saying its wrong for any one to test has much has they do
> question to you do you believe anyone who does test a lot 15/17 times aday are wrong for doing that?
> i never use to check mine but now i am testing 15-20 times aday trying to get mine under control



PS  Just want to say I agree wholeheartedly with what you have said in your messages.  It is individual


----------



## Andy (May 23, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> You could have been told that the amount of times you test and Andy (for that matter althoug is inadequate. However accordingly to guidance there is no limit on test strips for type 1 diabetics.
> With type 2 diabetics, it is different there is government guidance that says they do not have to test but can do.   This is where different surgeries have their vastly different ideas.
> ...


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 23, 2010)

andy what the hell has it go to do with being skinny or over weight  is inrelevant
and let me tell you pall we are not patrazing you just voicing facts and pal whats it got to do with you wether someone test 50 times in 3 days for christ sake its got nothing to do with you by the sounds of it your excessivie about the over weight word......... from now on just for you andy i am just gonna test 50 times a day ....... sorry but i think you andy are making this personal and by saying your sticking with that and aiming that at one person could make us paranoid that we are testing too much u have no right to say that


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

Andy said:


> And by the way I still stick by what I said by 50 in 3 days being excessive



no Andy, in YOUR OPINION it is excessive. that is what has caused this problem - opinions being put across as facts.

for Laura, it isn't excessive.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

shiv said:


> no Andy, in YOUR OPINION it is excessive. that is what has caused this problem - opinions being put across as facts.
> 
> for Laura, it isn't excessive.



and 50 in a week (5 days usually) isn't excessive either. How many times do we have to say its down to the individual persons needs? *headdesk*


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2010)

Andy said:


> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya
> ...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> sorry but i think you andy are making this personal and by saying your sticking with that and aiming that at one person could make us paranoid that we are testing too much u have no right to say that



well said matt. 

Sorry Andy, but Matt is right - all of this has indeed made me think that I am testing too much but I know that is WRONG. My needs state that I test that many times a day/week/month.

Whether you are T1, T2, overweight or not - that's nothing to do with it! What this is down to is someone coming in here and being all like "OMGYOUTESTWAYTOOMUCH" which is just...my GOD its really frustrating!


----------



## Steff (May 23, 2010)

I think this thread should be closed now otherwise it will spiral out of control .Lets not let the rising temperature outside spill over into here guys x Individuality is the key here full stop,one size does not fit all x


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

shiv said:


> not referring to anyone on here, but there are cases - such as Richard Lane, president of DUK - who has what is termed 'brittle' diabetes - meaning he can swing from 25 down to the 2s in a matter of minutes. i would imagine he is getting through more than 15 strips a day to ensure he knows what his levels are doing.
> 
> DSNs vary, there are some excellent ones, and some not so excellent ones. i wouldn't be happy to hear from any healthcare professional that i should test 4 times a day - what is happening to my body in between? if you are lucky enough to have levels that remain stable for those long periods in between tests, then i envy you. mine are prone to swinging in either direction, which means i have to test regularly to make sure they're not misbehaving, and to catch them out when they are.



But that is hardly the "normal" to which I keep refering, I have said many times now on this thread that it is "normal" 15 a day use I find/feel isn't right.

There will be a very many reasons that will require testing more often.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 23, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I think this thread should be closed now otherwise it will spiral out of control .Lets not let the rising temperature outside spill over into here guys x Individuality is the key here full stop,one size does not fit all x



I kinda wanna know what ypaulys hba1c is now and any useful tips he has for the excessive testers amongst us regarding how to have perfectly controlled bgs....


----------



## Laura22 (May 23, 2010)

Woah! Never excepted a mini argument to stir from all this! Not my intention whatsoever!

It's all down to the individual. I am a worrier and I like to test my BG often (as much as my fingers hate me for doing so!)

It's all a matter of what goes with whom and I think some of the things said have been very well said but I do agree with Steff. Thread should be closed.


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I kinda wanna know what ypaulys hba1c is now and any useful tips he has for the excessive testers amongst us regarding how to have perfectly controlled bgs....



12 when diagnosed
9.1 when last tested


----------



## Laura22 (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> 12 when diagnosed
> 9.1 when last tested



And how long have you been diagnosed if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> But that is hardly the "normal" to which I keep refering, I have said many times now on this thread that it is "normal" 15 a day use I find/feel isn't right.
> 
> There will be a very many reasons that will require testing more often.



no, but if you have rubbish hypo awareness then testing 15 times a day is perfectly normal and perfectly right 

lets get this thread closed now people


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 23, 2010)

ypauly why is it not normal you have no right to say that you trying to say any one who tests alot is not normal...... hold on you have offended people now calling us not normal your way out of line there and let me tell you i have tested over 15 times today oh god every one call the yellow van i aint normal god forgive me i am trying to get my diabetes under control and when i have it under control i will still be god damm testing lots so dont ever say someone is not normal for testing that amount


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> 12 when diagnosed
> 9.1 when last tested



if 9.1 is your HbA1C then I suggest you start testing more often


----------



## Laura22 (May 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> if 9.1 is your HbA1C then I suggest you start testing more often



I have to agree!


----------



## aymes (May 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm not a fan of closing threads as I think it's a shame when it comes down to that. 

However the debate on here is becoming increasingly circular and personal so at the request of several contributors (including the OP) consider it closed....


----------

